# GoodReader : lire les "ebooks" sur l'Itouch



## Zadig (20 Mai 2010)

Bonjour
j'ai regardé le "tuto" sur la façon d'installer les "ebooks" sur l'Itouch et ça n'a pas marché. J'ai essayé avec Stanza et Calibre et ça n'a pas marché non plus. 

Finalement j'ai trouvé une solution qui fonctionne avec GoodReader - qui est un lecteur universel de Pdf (à télécharger sur l'Appstore) ; il existe 2 versions : GoodReader Lite (gratuit) et GoodReader (0,79 ). Je suis allé sur le site http://www.ebooksgratuits.com/ et j'ai choisi un livre que j'ai exporté au format PDF (important). Ensuite on lance GoodReader ; l'interface est simple mais la connexion WiFi de l'Itouch à l'ordinateur est un peu surprenante. Il faut aller dans Safari et entrer une IP (qui est notée dans votre application GoodReader) lorsque vous appuyez sur le bouton "Computer vers Itouch") du genre http://10.0.1.2:8080.
Une page s'ouvre vous annonçant la connexion entre votre Mac et votre Itouch. On vous demande de sélectionner un titre, vous choisissez le titre que vous avez exporté depuis ebooksgratuits.com et selon le poids du livre il faut 1 minute à qq minutes. C'est assez rapide. 
Il suffit de vérifier dans l'Itouch que le livre est bien arrivé et qu'il s'ouvre bien.

http://www.goodreader.net/gr-man-tr-wifi.html
Le site de Stanza http://www.lexcycle.com/ 
http://calibre-ebook.com/


----------

